# Savings when moving to Dubai?



## g_twin (Jan 27, 2008)

I am about to move to Dubai and thinking about travelling a little beforehand...however, I am little worried because obviously I will need some savings to start off while looking for a job in Dubai. However, I also think that once I start working in Dubai, there will be little time to travel.

Therefore I have the following questions:

1) On average, at least how much savings should one have when going 
to Dubai looking for a job? (I know it is impossible to give an
exact answer, but just like to have some opinions from people who
have done the same thing and their experiences as to savings
needed to get by until they found a job

2) Is it worth it to start looking for a job in Dubai before I get
there or is it best to start looking when I get to Dubai?

3) Assuming I do start looking beforehand, does the company usually
pay for the flight to Dubai when I am invited for an interview? 

4) Naturally, I would like to negotiate the best salary 
possible...is it better to accomplish this from abroad or from 
within Dubai?

5) I am in sales...business development...what are some of the 
highest paying companies and industries in Dubai within this
field with the biggest total compensation packages?

6) What are some of the best free dating sites in Dubai and best
place to meet girls?

7) Any other advice and suggestions about Dubai would be greatly 
appreciated.

A quick, detailed reply would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much.

Marko


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sorry to have to say this but I really think you need to do a little bit more research before upping and moving to Dubai. You really do need to get a job offer in place before making a permanent move. There are plenty of recruitment agencies you can contact where you can send your CV. Staying here indefinately with no income will quite literally cost you thousands of pounds, I mean thousands. If you have that to waste then go ahead but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------

